# Teaching Dog to Bark



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

I just did a search for this kind of issue and found one response that was almost similar but I think my situation is a little different. I have a 4 year old doberman and he barks sometimes but I'm not sure how to get him to bark on command. He'll bark at horses, dogs that are playing outside while he is stuck inside and sometimes when we are in the car. Also, he howls at night. Sometimes the sad deep howl that dobermans make. If you don't know the sound, youtube it. You'll more than likely find it. It's bone chilling. I mainly want to get him to bark and at the kids in my neighborhood. They seem to like to congregate in front of my house, getting into fights, sitting on my car, littering in my lawn, ect...ect. .


Also, I'm trying to find a working dog group in my area, Baltimore, where I can work with other people. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Cliff, I would suggest finding and attending a club first. Teaching, and having your dog bark on command at said hoodlums will probably cause more problems for you.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Brian McQuain said:


> Hey Cliff, I would suggest finding and attending a club first. Teaching, and having your dog bark on command at said hoodlums will probably cause more problems for you.


I don't think you understand my situation. I'm very confident it would help. I do not want him biting anyone, nor do I think he has the capacity for it, I just would like to give them, the neighborhood hoodlums, a scare. He has a menacing bark that would more than likey cause them to think otherwise when deciding whos house they would like to gather in front. I'm not worried about defending myself. I already stood my ground with these children when they decided to sit on my car the first time I caught them. I'm heavily armed and more than capable of standing my ground in a fight. I just don't want to have it come to that. If my all it takes is one exhibition of my dog being controlled to an extent that would scare them into thinking they shouldn't be gathering in front of my house, then i am all for it.

But I still would like to join a club, mostly for Diego's exercise.


----------



## Keith Kaplan (Sep 6, 2009)

I too read your post and thought you should think twice before unleashing your dog on the neighborhood "hoodlums." Next thing you know they will be going after your dog too.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> I just did a search for this kind of issue and found one response that was almost similar but I think my situation is a little different. I have a 4 year old doberman and he barks sometimes but I'm not sure how to get him to bark on command. He'll bark at horses, dogs that are playing outside while he is stuck inside and sometimes when we are in the car. Also, he howls at night. Sometimes the sad deep howl that dobermans make. If you don't know the sound, youtube it. You'll more than likely find it. It's bone chilling. I mainly want to get him to bark and at the kids in my neighborhood. They seem to like to congregate in front of my house, getting into fights, sitting on my car, littering in my lawn, ect...ect. .
> 
> 
> Also, I'm trying to find a working dog group in my area, Baltimore, where I can work with other people. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Cliff if he is 4 years old and doesn't show any aggression towards potential intruders to your property.... man I don't know about that. If you have to train him to bark at them he probably doesn't have it in him and he would probably take off the first time somebody stomped a foot at him. Might be better without the dog barking. I'm not trying to be critical its just my opinion.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> I don't think you understand my situation. I'm very confident it would help. I do not want him biting anyone, nor do I think he has the capacity for it, I just would like to give them, the neighborhood hoodlums, a scare. He has a menacing bark that would more than likey cause them to think otherwise when deciding whos house they would like to gather in front. I'm not worried about defending myself. I already stood my ground with these children when they decided to sit on my car the first time I caught them. I'm heavily armed and more than capable of standing my ground in a fight. I just don't want to have it come to that. If my all it takes is one exhibition of my dog being controlled to an extent that would scare them into thinking they shouldn't be gathering in front of my house, then i am all for it.
> 
> But I still would like to join a club, mostly for Diego's exercise.


And Jeff was banned ?? Cmon Mods..is there a set of rules or are you people just forced to wing it based on numbers of posts ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> ...is there a set of rules or are you people just forced to wing it based on numbers of posts ??


Gerry, are you saying you have a good response that you feel constrained from making? Because a good answer is needed here.



eta
Oh, wait; here's one:



Brian Anderson said:


> Might be better without the dog barking.


and


Brian McQuain said:


> Hey Cliff, I would suggest finding and attending a club first.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Gerry, are you saying you have a good response that you feel constrained from making?


Ok, I read your pm and this reply.

I could be wrong, but it seems to me this person is asking advice about sending his dog on kids..his own words.

I know it's a Doberman and they usually wont do shit for shinola, but still...no matter what the advice given to him was, and I'm not disputing that..he still had the nerve to ask about sending his dogs on kids, I believe he used that term, correct me if I'm wrong.

I believe Jeff just basically told the truth, like it or not.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Ok, I read your pm and this reply.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it seems to me this person is asking advice about sending his dog on kids..his own words.
> 
> ...



The truth can be told without shoving someone's face in it.
Teaching this dog to alert bark is a far cry from sending it on kids. Bad choice of words? Probably, but I think the op could clarify that for us.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The truth can be told without shoving someone's face in it.
> Teaching this dog to alert bark is a far cry from sending it on kids. Bad choice of words? Probably, but I think the op could clarify that for us.


For the record, I would never try to say anything negative to or about Connie Sutherland, you're being too sensitive again.

I think I can drop my drop my club outside my cave and still understand what the OP was asking...thank you very much.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Ok, I read your pm and this reply.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it seems to me this person is asking advice about sending his dog on kids..his own words.
> 
> ...




In case any readers here are interested, my PM said "Please. We don't need Jeff in every single thread."

Now I am saying it here. Gerry, I fail to see why instead of saying "Oh no, what ever will we do without Jeff here?", you didn't make a rely based on your own opinion instead.

I also think the O.P. was talking about barking. Was there something I missed?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> The truth can be told without shoving someone's face in it.
> Teaching this dog to alert bark is a far cry from sending it on kids. Bad choice of words? Probably, but I think the op could clarify that for us.


 
Well, Obviously you all don't know me, and I should have clarified. But I think it's safe to say sending my dog after any kid would entail in a lawsuit, me losing my dog, and possibly my house. I wouldn't wish harm on anyone. I was looking for a way to make my dog bark and look menacing...cause lord knows he isn't going to bite anyone. I was thinking what you guys were thinking as well....that the dog doesn't have it in him. He is good for barking at a few people that walk by when he's in the house, but that's about it. Sometimes I think he barks because he wants to come lay in bed with me. 

To the person that is trying to get me banned for "sending my dogs on kids." Please stop. I'm not trying to attack children. I'm not sure where you got that from.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Teaching this dog to alert bark is a far cry from sending it on kids."_


Regardless, I don't understand why Gerry could not make a reply based on his perception of the O.P. (either way), without Jeff's help.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> I'm heavily armed and more than capable of standing my ground in a fight. I just don't want to have it come to that. If my all it takes is one exhibition of my dog being controlled to an extent that would scare them into thinking they shouldn't be gathering in front of my house, then i am all for it.
> 
> But I still would like to join a club, mostly for Diego's exercise.


Cliff they are probably armed as well! My thought if you teach the dog to bark at the kids do you think your dog barking will really scare them away? I would think that would only piss them off and maybe poison or hurt your dog? 

I have learned that sometimes it is best to kill them with kindness...go out talk with them, get to know them, hell give them a few bucks to go get an ice cream or soda...they may respect you more.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> I already stood my ground with these children when they decided to sit on my car the first time I caught them. I'm heavily armed and more than capable of standing my ground in a fight.


Is there some special forum magic that enables me to see something you don't Connie ?? Please let me know if I am reading more into this..obviously the guy is a bullshitter, but plueasee :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Ok, I read your pm and this reply.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it seems to me this person is asking advice about sending his dog on kids..*his own words.*
> 
> ...


Where did I say this?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Gerry said- "I know it's a Doberman and they usually wont do shit for shinola, but still...no matter what the advice given to him was, and I'm not disputing that..he still had the nerve to ask about sending his dogs on kids, I believe he used that term, correct me if I'm wrong."

_I guess the OP will have to explain since there is some confusion-but I didn't get that he was sending his dogs on kids- It sounded like he wants to teach a bark on command- so when the trouble makers are outside they will hear his dog or when someone enters his property the dog will warn them - to use his dog as a deterrant . Teaching these are tasks that are easy enough to do- even for a dobermans-:-# to the OP, basically begin with teaching the" speak "command, and the "watch" command to your dog. The only problem might be- if the "hoodlums" try to test or tease your dog- and see if his bark is as bad as his bite....kind of an unfair set up if you know the dog doesn't have it in him to defend you on one hand, but some people that have those little yappie dogs do well against thieves...thieves who would just assume go to the next house that doesn't have any kind of dog.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> ...cause lord knows he isn't going to bite anyone.


That's pretty obvious chucky....why don't you just leave the shit on the toilet paper ??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cliff....

how old are these hoodlums?

what is the exact scenario you are looking to achieve?

the dog barks in the house, outside in the yard? onleash? offleash?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Is there some special forum magic that enables me to see something you don't Connie ??


See? You can post without Jeff's help, Gerry. You can even think the O.P. is BS-ing, even, without Jeff's counsel. :lol:


Or maybe he's asking for threat-display help, which IMHO is a bad plan here.

JMO!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> See? You can post without Jeff's help, Gerry. You can even think the O.P. is BS-ing, even, without Jeff's counsel. :lol:
> 
> 
> Or maybe he's asking for threat-display help, which IMHO is a bad plan here.
> ...


 
Jeff? Jeff who....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's pretty obvious chucky....why don't you just leave the shit on the toilet paper ??


Ok....I won't feed the trolls.:-({|=


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> Where did I say this?





Cliff Itwaru said:


> I don't think you understand my situation. I'm very confident it would help. I do not want him biting anyone, nor do I think he has the capacity for it, I just would like to give them, the neighborhood hoodlums, a scare. He has a menacing bark that would more than likey cause them to think otherwise when deciding whos house they would like to gather in front. I'm not worried about defending myself. I already stood my ground with these children when they decided to sit on my car the first time I caught them. I'm heavily armed and more than capable of standing my ground in a fight. I just don't want to have it come to that. If my all it takes is one exhibition of my dog being controlled to an extent that would scare them into thinking they shouldn't be gathering in front of my house, then i am all for it.
> 
> But I still would like to join a club, mostly for Diego's exercise.


 
Mo, he sounds just like you.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> cliff....
> 
> how old are these hoodlums?
> 
> ...


It's rediculous. I had a 8 year old throw a rock through my girlfriends back windshield last year. They range from 8 all the way up to about 18 or 19. After that....they seem to be in jail....hehe. Guys, don't think I would go out here fighting kids. I have much more important things to worry about. All I was asking was how to make my dog bark on command and look alert. 

The exact scenario is that I hope these kids stay away from my property. The mostly do already, but I just want to seal the deal. Also, my girlfriend is pregnant and would like for her to use him as protection, even if it's only just an alerting bark. 

The dog does bark in the house. He wines at other dogs because he wants to play when he's outside. And he would like to investigate other people on my property. I normally make him lay down when I see someone walking by. I'm not sure what triggers it, but sometimes he would chase some of the kids off for what appears to be no reason, but that's very rare. Maybe the put of a vibe. I don't like him doing this cause I see that would only lead to problems. Mostly this happens when he is off the leash. On leash he doesn't bark.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> It's rediculous. I had a 8 year old throw a rock through my girlfriends back windshield last year. They range from 8 all the way up to about 18 or 19. After that....they seem to be in jail....hehe. Guys, don't think I would go out here fighting kids. I have much more important things to worry about. All I was asking was how to make my dog bark on command and look alert.
> 
> The exact scenario is that I hope these kids stay away from my property. The mostly do already, but I just want to seal the deal. Also, my girlfriend is pregnant and would like for her to use him as protection, even if it's only just an alerting bark.
> 
> The dog does bark in the house. He wines at other dogs because he wants to play when he's outside. And he would like to investigate other people on my property. I normally make him lay down when I see someone walking by. I'm not sure what triggers it, but sometimes he would chase some of the kids off for what appears to be no reason, but that's very rare. Maybe the put of a vibe. I don't like him doing this cause I see that would only lead to problems. Mostly this happens when he is off the leash. On leash he doesn't bark.


ok...thanks for the info...this helped me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9FEfuf4mzg


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Doug Zaga said:


> Cliff they are probably armed as well! My thought if you teach the dog to bark at the kids do you think your dog barking will really scare them away? I would think that would only piss them off and maybe poison or hurt your dog?
> 
> I have learned that sometimes it is best to kill them with kindness...go out talk with them, get to know them, hell give them a few bucks to go get an ice cream or soda...they may respect you more.


 
I don't think can afford guns. But I understand what you're saying. There isn't a problem between the kids and myself. It's not like we're battling. When I caught them sitting on my car, I told them not to screw with my stuff and there wouldn't be any problems. We joked around for a bit and left on a good note. 

If you would have seen what I saw a few weeks ago, you'd be doing the same thing I'm doing. They pretty much had about 35 kids get into a fight in the middle of the street. I feel embaressed to share, but it's what happened, and I think you all need to understand this. It seemed like a gang war. I wish this wasn't my neighborhood, but unfortunately it is. I would sell, but unfortunately, my house is underwater.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxCliff Itwaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> ok...thanks for the info...this helped me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9FEfuf4mzg


 
I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff Itwaru said:


> Ok....I won't feed the trolls.:-({|=


There is a term for almost everything except truth, for some reason it never qualifies.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There is a term for almost everything except truth, for some reason it never qualifies.



Give your reasons and proof for saying this or it's nothing more then baiting. 
We will not put up with this crap anymore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Give your reasons and proof for saying this or it's nothing more then baiting.
> We will not put up with this crap anymore!!!!!!!!!


Sue me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Sue me.



Your wish is granted!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Your wish is granted!


When I said...



> I have never presented myself to be anything other than what I am.


I should have included, unlike 90% of your posters.


----------

